# Cobs maturity age



## Magicsugar92 (28 June 2016)

Hi all! I've just bought a six year old cob standing at around 13.2hh. He's still quite bum high and rather gangly at the moment. I was just wondering at what age other people's cobs reached full maturity? He's been out of work so definitely needs muscle building back up but just wondering if there's much hope of him growing/filling out any. I also have a five year old cob who looks much older than the new one. His passport states he was 6 on 17th may but it was only drawn up in 2014 so could he possibly be younger?


----------



## Sukistokes2 (30 June 2016)

I would say they really finish growing around 8, although that some have shown growth at 9. Real maturity, grown up thinking I would say 10.  At six I would say he has a lot of filling out to do. I had a traditional cob and when i was showing him a breeder said to me that i would see huge changes in him between 6 and 7 and boy she was right.


----------



## Magicsugar92 (30 June 2016)

Thank you! That's what I was hoping. I can't wait to see what he turns out like


----------

